# LOST keys and wallet upperC



## abbyloberg (Jul 10, 2016)

Sunday, July 10th. Flipped my boat between Rancho and State Bridge. Someone nice pulled it ashore at the eddy. May have gone through it to get my ID in case I was further downstream or something. Also missing a set of car keys. If found (or if turned in at State Bridge or Two Bridges), please private message me at [email protected].


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

How did you flip in that stretch?


----------



## abbyloberg (Jul 10, 2016)

*wallet and keys*

Well obviously I'm a total retard to flip on that stretch. Do you know about my keys and wallet, or were you just trying to be a jerk?


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

I too am curious on how you flipped your raft? Not to be a jerk, I like to hear these stories because I personally learn something from them all. It is out of curiosity so that I can take something away from the story that might help me avoid something at some point. No water is off limits, if a person flips a raft on a lake I am still interested. If you rather not share I understand.


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

Not trying to be a jerk, just curious. I did not find your keys or wallet. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Technically they didn't say it was a raft - could have been an IK, a kayak, or a canoe. I heard the winds were pretty heinous on the river yesterday - like little-boat flipping heinous. And sorry, I don't know anything about the wallet and keys either - everybody I know that was on the river yesterday was up above Rancho.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I consumed around 2 lbs. Dust at Radium and my son got pummelled by a rogue paddle board hurling through the air.

But yes I too, am intrigued about this flip?

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

If it's a raft, how the ever living f**k did you flip? If so, do tell. Craft beer does take its toll...? I'll give you back your keys and wallet for the story. Ahh, kidding? Lighten up and be humble. We've all been there, or will be...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Rafting,skiing and dirt biking are all the same. If you don't crash you're not trying. Hope you get your stuff back and flipping is a important part of rafting. Seen many boaters with 10 plus years cry on their first flip. good on you for getting after it.


----------



## abbyloberg (Jul 10, 2016)

I guess I did say "boat" instead of kayak. My son and I were in a tandem kayak, first time on the river with it together. I've run that stretch in a single kayak before, and we've run it together in tandem inflatables, so I wasn't concerned. But, this boat is longer and less stable, my son was in front and got a little scared on the corner rapids. I caught a weird angle, misjudged it and we tipped and took a swim. Because I needed to make sure he was safe first, I let the boat go a ways downstream before going after it. I caught it, but it was to heavy and I couldn't pull it to shore on my own. It eddied out downstream, and my boat was alone long enough for someone to go through my hatches and take my wallet and keys...but left the shoes and snacks where they were.


----------

